
The State of Kubernetes Configuration Management: An Unsolved Problem (2019) - gtirloni
https://blog.argoproj.io/the-state-of-kubernetes-configuration-management-d8b06c1205
======
dastx
Re jsonnet not being yaml, arguably that's a pro and not a con.

